# Vostok Europe Misery



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Finally got a Vostok Europe Vostok. It's good looking, seems well made and the strap is great - one of the reasons I bought it - watch and strap really sit well together. But it nowhere near fits my 210mm wrist - didn't realise I was so big & butch - should have checked.

I've actually got several Podebas, Vostoks and Slavas where the supplied leathers were on the first hole for me - usually not a problem because I often like to change anyway (bracelets are usually OK). Poljot leathers not been a problem so far.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've not seen one "live" yet dapper. I note you are selling it now. Russian bracelets are usually quite generous. What a shame







.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seems a shame to sell a watch you like because the strap's too short - can't you just change the strap







?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Seems a shame to sell a watch you like because the strap's too short - can't you just change the strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paul, I would, normally, but in this case it's the two together that I like.

I wish I could find a source for this kind of two-layer strap. Closest I've come across is Eddie's bund - I've got one but it doesn't suit the Vostok IMO.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Alan,

I've sent you a personnal message about a possible source for an alternative strap. Hope this helps.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> I've sent you a personnal message about a possible source for an alternative strap. Hope this helps.


 Thanks, Paul.


----------

